# Geniego no longer sees any recorded shows



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

So I had issues with geniego seeing one of the DVRS specifically the HR24. A few months back it resolved itself. So today I decided to access geniego to download a bunch of recordings to my iPad and doesn't show any recorded shows. So even though it sees the DVrs hr21' hr24 and hr44 doesn't see any recorded programs. Did a RBR reset on the geniego for 30 seconds and still ipad app and iPhone app show no recorded shows


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

See this thread.


----------

